
Show HN: Product Checklist – A collection of best practices for building product - antdke
https://www.productchecklist.co/
======
antdke
I created Product Checklist because over my time of learning how to build
products, I've found many super useful articles, tweets, and tools.

I want to make it easier for others to find these resources.

I broke up these resources based on the different stages of building products:
Thinking up ideas, building the product, etc.

I took a lot of inspo from Checklist Design [1] by George Hatzis [2].

So yeah, It's good looking site so I hope you take a look and find it useful.

Also, there's still lots I can add to it. So if you have any recommendations,
leave a comment.

[1] [https://www.checklist.design/](https://www.checklist.design/)

[2] [https://www.georgehatzis.com/](https://www.georgehatzis.com/)

------
HiddenCanary
Clean website. Would be great to have more information about how to launch to
each community, eg Reddit, Product Hunt. Or maybe even just link to relevant
blog posts.

~~~
antdke
Thanks man. That's a good point. I'll add that in

